# سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس، التلمود وأقسام المشنا (6)



## aymonded (15 فبراير 2012)

*  تابع **سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس في القرن الأول وأهم الترجمات **[ الجزء السادس ]
**[FONT=&quot]التلمــــــــــود - أقســــــــــام المشنـــــــــــــا*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
للرجوع للجزء الخامس أضغط هُنــــــــــــــــــــــا
[/FONT]*​*

*​*[FONT=&quot]+ التلمـــــــــــــــود +[/FONT]*​[FONT=&quot]*# التلمود البابلي:* [FONT=&quot]يحتوي التلمود البابلي على 2049 ورقة من القطع الكبير أي نحو 6000 صفحة في كل منها 400 كلمة. وتنقسم المشنا إلى ستة سدريمات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Sedarim[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (ست فصائل) وينقسم كل سدريم إلى عدد من المسكنات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Masechtoth[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (المقالات) يبلغ مجموعها ثلاثاً وستين مسكنة وتنقسم كل واحدة منها إلى عدد من البرقيماب (الفصول) وكل برقيم إلى مسنيوتات (تعاليم). وتشتمل الطبعات الحديثة من التلمود عادة على:[/FONT][/FONT](1)       [FONT=&quot]شروح راشي [FONT=&quot]Rashi[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1040- 1105) وهذه تظهر على الهامش الداخلي لصفحات النصوص.[/FONT][/FONT]
(2)       [FONT=&quot]توسافوتات [FONT=&quot]Tosaphoths[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (إضافات) وهي مناقشات في التلمود للأحبار الفرنسيين والألمان من رجال القرنين الثاني عشر والثالث عشر وهذه تظهر على الهامش الخارجي لصفحات النصوص.[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وتُضيف عدة طبعات إلى هذه وتلك توسفتات [FONT=&quot]Tosefta[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (تكملات) وهي بقايا من الشريعة الشفوية التي تخلو منها مشنا يهوذا هنسيا.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]والمدرش أو المدراش (التفسير) هي خطب ألقاها الأمورايم ولكنها جمعت ودونت خلال الفترة المحصورة بين القرن الرابع والثاني عشر، وتشرح في أسلوب شعبي سهل، كتباً مختلفة من الكتب العبرية المقدسة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ومن هذه المدشيمات (التفاسير) الكبرى تفسير جنثيز رباه [FONT=&quot]Rabbah[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لسفر التكوين، وويقرا رباه لسفر اللاويين وخمسة ملفات (مجلوتات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Megilloth[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) تشرح سفر إستير، ونشيد الأنشاد، والمراثي، وسفر الجامعة.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتشرح النسكلتا [FONT=&quot]Nschilta[/FONT][FONT=&quot] سفر الخروج والسفر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Sifra[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يشرح سفر اللاويين، والسفرى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Sifre[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يشرح سفري الأعداد والتثنية، وتحتوي النسقلتا على عظات ذات صلة بفقرات من الكتاب المقدس.[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]# التلمود الفلسطيني:*[FONT=&quot] ويسمى أيضاً "يروشالمي" أي مناقشات الفلسطينيين الذين قاموا بمهمة التعليم من القرن الثالث الميلادي حتى بداية القرن الخامس، ولاسيما في جامعات طبرية وقيصرية وسفوريس. وتحتوي مخطوطة لندن على أربعة "صدريم" (1-4) وجزء من "الندّه" ولا نعرف ما إذا كانت المؤلفات الأخرى قد احتوت في أي وقت على "جمارا" فلسطينية، أما المشنا التي يقوم عليها التلمود الفلسطيني فيقال: أنها موجودة في مخطوطة رقم (1- 470 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ADD[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) بمكتبة جامعة كمبريدج في انجلترا. أما "الأدهويوت" (الشهادات) و"الأبهوت" (الأقوال) في التلمود الفلسطيني أو البابلي، فلا تحتوي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] على "جمارا"[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]  [/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]+ أقسام المشنا – التلمود +*[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]أحياناً يُطلق على التلمود الاسم "شاس [FONT=&quot]Shas[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" وهيَّ كلمة عبرية مركبة، مكونة من كلمتين: ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Shisha[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) بمعنى "ستة" ، ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Sedarim[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]שדרים[FONT=&quot] (س د ر ي م) بمعنى "مجلد". فيكون معنى كلمة "[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Shas[/FONT][FONT=&quot]": "ستة مجلدات". [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتنقسم المشنا (ومن ثم التلمود أيضاً) إلى ستة أقسام أو أجزاء رئيسية، تدل أسماؤها على محتوياتها الأساسية، وهيَّ:[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Zeraim*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]זרעים[FONT=&quot] (ز ر ع ي م) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويبحث في مواضيع العشور والبكور والنذور – تقديمات الهيكل – أمور زراعية.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Moed*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]מועד[FONT=&quot] (م و ع د)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ويبحث في مواضيع الأعياد بكافة أنواعها.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nachim*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]נשים[FONT=&quot] (ن ش ي م) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويبحث في مسائل الزواج والطلاق.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nezikin*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]נזקים[FONT=&quot] (ن ز ق ي م)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ويبحث في أمور تشريعية وقانونية.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kodashim*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]קדשים[FONT=&quot] (ق د ش ي م) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويبحث في نظام تقديم ذبائح الهيكل.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tohorot*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]סהרח[FONT=&quot] (ص ه ر و ت)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ويبحث في مسائل الطقوس التطهيريه.[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
*1-   **[FONT=&quot]القســـم الأول: "زراعيم"* זרעים*[FONT=&quot] وتعني الزراعة وتشمل أحد عشر باباً:[/FONT]*[/FONT]​
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الأول*[FONT=&quot]: "براكوت" أي "منح البركة" – "أسمع يا إسرائيل" (تث6: 4) وفيه ثماني عشر بركة، منها طلب بركة على الطعام، وصلوات أخرى.[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثاني*[FONT=&quot]: "بيآه" أي "زاوية" الحقل (لا19: 9و10، تث24: 19-21).[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثالث*[FONT=&quot]: "دماى" أي "المشكوك فيه" وهو عن الثمار المشكوك فيها (حنطة وخلافه) التي لم يتأكد دفع حق الكهنة فيها في السنة المحددة، وكذلك دفع العُشر الثاني في السنة المعينة.[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الرابع*[FONT=&quot]: "كيلاييم" ومعناها "غير المتجانس" أي الأشياء الممنوع خلطها أو الجمع بينها (لا19:19، تث22: 9و10)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البــاب الخامس*[FONT=&quot]: "شبعيت" أي "السنة السابعة"، السنة السبتية (خر23: 11، لا25: 1-7)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]                و"شميتا" أي "الإبراء" (تث15: 1-6)[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البــاب السادس*[FONT=&quot]: "تريموت" أي "رفع القرابين" للكهنة (عد18: 8-20، تث18: 4).[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب السابع*[FONT=&quot]: "معشروت" أو "معشرريشون" أي "العشر الأول" (عد18: 21-24)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثامن*[FONT=&quot]: "معشر شاني" أي "العشر الثاني" (تث14: 22-27)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب التاسع*[FONT=&quot]: "هالاه" أي "تقدمة رفع العجينط (عد15: 18-21)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب العاشر*[FONT=&quot]: "عُرله" أي "غُرلة" أشجار الفاكهة في أثناء السنوات الأولى (لا19: 23).[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الباب الحادي عشر*[FONT=&quot]: "بيكروبيم" أي "باكورة ثمار الأرض" (تث26: 1-11، خر23: 19)[/FONT][/FONT]
2-   *[FONT=&quot]القســــم الثاني: "مواعيد"* מועד*[FONT=&quot] أي الأعياد ويحتوي على أثنى عشر باباً[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][/FONT]​
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الأول*[FONT=&quot]: "شبت" أي "السبت" (خر20: 10، 23: 12، تث5: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثاني*[FONT=&quot]: "إروبين" أي "المخلوطات" أو المزج النموذجي للمواقع بغرض تسهيل حفظ قوانين السبت.[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثالث*[FONT=&quot]: "فصحيم" أي "الفصح" (خر12، لا23: 5-8، عدد28: 16-25، تث16: 10).[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]             و"الفصح الثاني" (عدد9: 10-14).[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الرابع*[FONT=&quot]: "شقليم" أي "الشواقل[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT]" للهيكل (نح10: 33، خر30: 12-16)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البــاب الخامس*[FONT=&quot]: "يوما" أي "يوم" الكفارة (لا16)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البــاب السادس*[FONT=&quot]: "سوقاه" أي "خيمة أو مظلة" وهو عيد المظال (لا23: 34-36، عد29: 12-16،تث16: 13-15)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب السابع*[FONT=&quot]: "بيتا" أي "بيضة" أو "العيد" للتمييز بين اليبت وسائر الأعياد (خر12: 10)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثامن*[FONT=&quot]: "روش ها- شنه" أي "رأس السنة" وهو أول يوم من شهر تشرى في التقويم العبري (لا23: 24و25، عد29: 1و2)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب التاسع*[FONT=&quot]: "تعنيت" أي "الصوم"[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب العاشر*[FONT=&quot]: "مِجلَّه" أي "دَرج" أو سفر إستير و "عيد الفوريم" (إستير9: 28)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الباب الحادي عشر*[FONT=&quot]: "مُوعيد قفطَن" أي "العيد الصغير" أو "مشكين" وهي الأيام التي تقع بين أول يوم وآخر يوم من أعياد الفصح والأسابيع و المظال.[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الباب الثاني عشر*[FONT=&quot]: "هجيجة" أو "الحجيج" أو "تقدمة العيد" وهي الشرائع المتعلّقة بثلاثة أعياد الحج التي كانت تستلزم السفر إلى الهيكل وهي الفصح والأسابيع و المظال ( تث16: 16و17).[/FONT][/FONT]
3-   *[FONT=&quot] القســـــم الثالث: "ناشيم"* נשים*[FONT=&quot] أي "النساء" ويحتوي على سبعة أبواب[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][/FONT]​
*[FONT=&quot]الباب الأول*[FONT=&quot]: "بياموت" أي "زوجة الأخ" أي شريعة زواج الأخ لزوجة أخيه المتوفي دون نسل (تثنية25: 5 – 10؛ راعوث4: 5)، (أنظر متى22: 24) [/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الباب الثاني*[FONT=&quot]: "كتبوت" أي "وثائق الزواج.[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـاب الثالث*[FONT=&quot]: "ندهاريم" أي "النذور" ونقضها (عدد30)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البــاب الرابع*[FONT=&quot]: "نذير" أي "النذير" (عدد6)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البــاب الخامس*[FONT=&quot]: "جطين" أي كتب الطلاق (تثنية24: 1)، (أنظر متى5: 31)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البــاب السادس*[FONT=&quot]: "سوتاه" أي المرأة المشكوك في أمانتها لزوجها (عدد5: 11 – 28)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البــاب السابع*[FONT=&quot]: "فدوسين" أي الخطبة.[/FONT][/FONT]
4-   [FONT=&quot] *القسم الرابع : "نزقيم"* נזקים*[FONT=&quot] أي " الخسائر" وفيه عشرة أبواب:[/FONT]*[/FONT]​
*[FONT=&quot]الأبواب الأول والثاني والثالث "بابا كما" ، "بابا متسيا" ، "بابا باترا" *[FONT=&quot]أي الباب الأول، والثاني، والأخير ويشملوا الخسائر والإصابات والمسؤولية عنها في ( أ )[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وحق الملكية في ( ب ، ج )[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البابان الرابع والخامس : *[FONT=&quot]" سنهدرين" أي "محكمة العدل" ، "ماكوت" أي "الضربات"[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أنظر (تث25: 1-16)[FONT=&quot][5]، وكان الباب الرابع والخامس، كتاباً واحداً باسم "القانون الجنائي والإجراءات الجنائية"[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الباب السادس:*[FONT=&quot] "شبهوأوت" أي "القسَمْ أو الحلف" (لا5: 1-4)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الباب السابع:*[FONT=&quot] "إد هو يوت" أي "شهادات" المعلمين اللاحقين لآراء المراجع السابقة.[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الباب الثامن:*[FONT=&quot] "عَبُوده زارا" أي "عبادة الأوثان" أو المتاجرة مع عابدي الأوثان والاتصال بهم.[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الباب التاسع:*[FONT=&quot] "أبهوت" أي "أقوال" الآباء (التانايم)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الباب العاشر:*[FONT=&quot] "هورايوت" أي "القرارات" (الخاطئة)، وذبيحة الخطية التي تُقدم في هذه الحالة (لا4: 13-35).[/FONT][/FONT]
5-   *[FONT=&quot] القسـم الخامس: "قداشيم"* קדשים*[FONT=&quot] أي "الأشياء المقدسة" وفيه أحد عشر باباً[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][/FONT]​
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الأول*[FONT=&quot]: "ذبيحيم" أي "الذبائح (لا1: 2-4 :17)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثاني*[FONT=&quot]: "مناحوت" أي "قرابين التقدمة" (لا2: 5و11-4، 6: 14-23، عد5: 15و16)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثالث*[FONT=&quot]: ""حُلَّين" أي "الأشياء العادية" أو غير المقدسة وذبح الحيوانات والطيور للاستخدام العادي أي خارج الطقوس.[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الرابع*[FONT=&quot]: "بكوروت" أي "الأبكار" (خر13: 2-13، لا27: 26و27و32، عد8: 6-18).[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البــاب الخامس*[FONT=&quot]: "عراكين" أي "التقويمات"، تقويم الأشخاص والأشياء التي أُفرزَت لله (لا27: 2-15)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البــاب السادس*[FONT=&quot]: "تموراه" أي استبدال شيء غير مقدس بشيء مقدس (لا27: 10و33)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب السابع*[FONT=&quot]: "كيريتوت" أي "قطع أو بتر" وهيَّ عقوبة القطع من شعب إسرائيل (تك17: 14و خر12: 15)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب الثامن:*[FONT=&quot] "مفيلة" أي "عدم الأمانة" كما في الأشياء المقدسة والاختلاس (عد5: 6-10، لا5: 15و16)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب التاسع*[FONT=&quot]: "تاميد" أي "الذبيحة اليومية" الدائمة صباحاً ومساءً (خر29: 38-46، عد28: 3-8)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـــاب العاشر*[FONT=&quot]: "ميدوت" أي "مقدسات الهيكل".[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الباب الحادي عشر*[FONT=&quot]: "قنيم" أي "أعشاش" أو "ذبيحة اليمامتين" أو "فرخي حمام" (لا1: 14-17، 5: 1-10، 12: 6-8)[/FONT][/FONT]
*6- **[FONT=&quot]القســـم السادس: "طهاروت"* סהרח*[FONT=&quot] وهو عنوان مهذب للدلالة على الأشياء النجسة، وفيه أثنى عشر باباً:[/FONT]*[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]البـاب*[FONT=&quot] *الأول*: "كيليم" أي "الأواني والمتاع" (لا6: 20و21، 11: 32-35، عد19: 14-18، 31: 20-24)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـاب الثاني*[FONT=&quot]: "أوهولت" أي "الخيام" أو تنجيسها بجثة شخص أو جزء منها (عد19: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـاب الثالث*[FONT=&quot]: "نجايم" أي "البَرصْ" (لا13: 1-14: 57)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـاب الرابع*[FONT=&quot]: "باراه" أي "العجلة الحمراء" واستعمال الرماد المتخلف عن حرقها في التطهير(عد19: 2-5)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الباب الخامس*[FONT=&quot]: "طهاروت" أي "الأشياء الطاهرة" وتُستخدم للدلالة على الأشياء النجسة.[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الباب السادس*[FONT=&quot]: "ميقواؤت" أي "الاستحمام بالـاء" (لا15: 12و13، عد31: 23و24، لا14: 8و2، 15: 5)[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـاب السابع*[FONT=&quot]: "ندَّاه" أي "السيل والطمث" (لا15: 19-31، 12: 1-8)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـاب الثامن*[FONT=&quot]: "ماكشيرين" أو "المجهَّزون" أو "ماشقين" أي "السوائل[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT]" التي يُمكن أن تُنجس الحنطة وغيرها أي التي تُفسدها. (لا11: 34-37)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـاب التاسع*[FONT=&quot]: "زابيم" أي "الأشخاص ذو السيل (لا15)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـاب العاشر*[FONT=&quot]: "تبهول يوم" أي "الشخص الذي استحم حسب الطقوس في أثناء النهار" ويكون نجساً إلى المساء (لا15: 5، 22: 6و7)[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الباب الحادي عشر*[FONT=&quot]: "يد هايم" أي "الأيدي" (نجاسة الأيدي وتطهيرها حسب الطقوس).[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]البـاب الثاني عشر*[FONT=&quot]: "أوقصين" أي "السيقان" (نقل النجاسة طقسياً عن طريق سيقان وقشور النباتات.[/FONT][/FONT]​______________________
 [FONT=&quot][1]  Thomas Aquinas, summa theological, 111ae, xciv, 5. (أنظر قصة الحضارة ج3و4 "14" ص14)[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][2] أنظر التلمود تأليف د.روهلنج – شارل لوران صفحة 23 وأنظر أيضاً الحياة اليهودية بحسب التلمود للقمص روفائيل البرموسي من صفحة12 إلى صفحة18[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][3] أنظر الحياة اليهودية بحسب التلمود للقمص روفائيل البرموسي صفحة19[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][4] الشاقل = وحدة موازين حوالي 1105جم.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][5] [FONT=&quot](1كو11: 24)[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][6] أنظر (مرقس7: 4)[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][7] وهيَّ السوائل السبعة: "الخمر والعسل والزيت واللبن والندى والدم والماء".[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][8] (أنظر مت15: 2-20، مر7: 2-23)[/FONT]

 _______________*يتبــــــــــع*_______________​


----------



## aymonded (15 فبراير 2012)

*عناوين الموضــــــــــــــــــوع *​

أ- المدرسة التفسيرية في فلسطين 

ب- مدرســــــــــــــة الإسكندرية 

الفيلسوف اليهودي فيلون 

أولاً: حياته ومكانته ومؤلفاته 

ثانياً: طبيـــــــــــــــعة فكره 

منهج التأويل الرمزي The Allegorical Method 

 
*المدرسة التفسيرية في فلسطين – لمحة تاريخية *

أهمية الدراسة عند اليهود 

+ ملاحظات وتفسير بعض الألفاظ + 

+ أهمية التلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــود + 

+ أقسام المشنا – التلمـــــــــــــــود + 

+ المفاهيم الأسـاسية في المـدراش + 

 


*مدرســــــــة الإسكندرية*
1*- نشأة المدرســــــــــة*

+ مؤسسي المدرسة ورؤسائها + 

+ مؤسسي المدرسة على مر العصور 

+ مديرو ورؤساء مدرسة الإسكندرية 

 
2*- سماتها ومنهجها* 

الموعوظين Catechumens 

ملامح برنــــامج تعليم الموعوظين 

محتــــــــــــــوى تعليم الموعوظين 

منـــــــــــــــــهج تعليم الموعوظين 

عظات وكتابات الآباء للموعوظين 

 
 3*- مدرسة الإسكندرية والتفسير الرمزي*
_____________________*_____المراجــــــــــــــع الخاصة بالموضوع**_____*​
1- دائرة المعارف الكتابية ( الجزء 1 + 2 + 3 + 4 )
 2- مدخل للعهد القديم ( الطبعة الجديدة للكتاب المقدس - موسوعة المعرفة المسيحية )
 3- المعجم الفلسفي - الدكتور عبد المنعم الحفني 
 4- سلسلة آباء الكنيسة - الكتاب الأول - الناشر : دار فيلون للطباعة 
 5- تاريخ الكنيسة تأليف يوسابيوس القيصري - ترجمة القمص مرقس داود
 6- مشاهير الرجال للقديس جيروم - إعداد وترجة الراهب حنانيا السرياني 
 7- الكتاب المقدس - أسلوب تفسيرة السليم وفقاً لفكر الآباء الجزء 4 - تأليف الشماس الدكتور إميل ماهر اسحق
 8- The NIV Exhaustive Concordance
 9- قواعد اللغة العبرية - الدكتور عوني عبد الرؤوف ( 1971 )
 10- فلاسفة الأغريق - تأليف ريكس ورنر - ترجمة : عبد الحميد سليم 
 11- مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية – أوريجانوس تأليف المستشار/ زكي شنودة مدير معهد الدراسات القبطية 
 12- قصة الحضارة تأليف و.ل. ديورانت – الجزء الثالث من المجلد الرابع (عصر الإيمان) ترجمة محمد بدران
    13- اليهودية   في القرون الأولى من التاريخ المسيحي طبعة جامعة كيمبردج     بولاية مشوستس   عام 1932 ( Judaism in the first centuries of the    Christian  era )
    14-  نظرة   قصيرة في الآداب الدينية اليهودية في العصور الوسطى - (   Short   survey of   the literature of Rabbinical and Medieval Judaism )
 15- التلمود تأليف د.روهلنج – شارل لوران 
 16- الحياة اليهودية بحسب التلمود للقمص روفائيل البرموس
 17- الدولة والكنيسة للدكتور رأفت عبد الحميد – الجزء الثالث 
 18- مدرسة الإسكندرية الفلسفية بين التراث الشرقي والفلسفة اليونانية
 19- الكنيسة المصرية تأليف لويزا بوتشر ترجمة دياكون د.ميخائيل مكس اسكندر
 20- موسوعة الأنبا غريغوريوس – الدراسات الفلسفية
 21- سلسلة تاريخ البطاركة (1) ما ر مرقس الرسول ومدرسة الإسكندرية – إعداد أمير نصر – تقديم الأنبا موسى
 22- حياة وفكر آباء الكنيسة – الموسوعة الآبائية  - القس أثناسيوس فهمي جورج
 23- الكتاب المقدس وحياتنا الشخصية - مجموعة من المؤلفين
 24-  مقدمات في علم الباترولچي القمص تادرس يعقوب مالطي 
 25- مدخل للكتاب المقدس - مقدمة لطبعة الكتاب المقدس - نشر دار الكتاب المقدس
 26- تاريخ العالم للسيرجن أ هامرتن - ترجمة إدارة الترجمة بوزارة المعارف - (تم إصداره في سبعة مجلدات ضخمة) مكتبة النهضة المصرية
 27- قاموس عبري عربي - ي قوجمان - دار الجيل ( بيروت )
28- التلمود الأساسي - أسفار الحكمة - مكتبة السائح - انتقاء وترجمة وتقديم: إميل عباس - الطبعة الأولى
29 - هذه هي المراجع التي تخص الموضوع بخلاف المراجع المذكورة في الحواشي أسفل أجزاء الموضوع


----------



## aymonded (6 أغسطس 2012)

_____فهرس الموضوع_____
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس في القرن الأول وأهم الترجمات (1)
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس، فكر فيلون والتأويل الرمزي (2)
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس، المدرسة التفسيرية في فلسطين والتلمود (3) 
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس، أهمية الدراسة عند اليهود (4) 
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس، ملاحظات وتفسير بعض المصطلحات (5)
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس، التلمود وأقسام المشنا (6)​


----------



## aymonded (14 أغسطس 2014)

تم وضع الموضوع كامل ككتاب بصيغة PDF
(الموضوع هنا على المنتدى لم يكتمل) 
للتحميل أضغط *هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*
​


----------

